# grasshopper



## Fdee (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## ShahanaPinky (Aug 7, 2015)

This is going really well. It is comforting to see this.


----------



## LilyBee (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice shot I would take away the framing


----------



## guppyman (Aug 14, 2015)

A lovely shot


----------



## Fdee (Aug 14, 2015)

LilyBee said:


> Nice shot I would take away the framing



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo I like it so much 
Its subjective I know but I like most framed images 
But thanks for stopping by and commenting and that goes for guppyman and shahanaPinky


----------

